# 71090 - Insertion pacemaker, fluroscopy



## OliviaPrice (May 20, 2009)

When do you use this code?  Do you use it only when a pacemaker lead is placed or can you use it if the generator is replaced and they simply view the existing leads under fluoroscopy?  Also can you use this code for a defibrillator or a pacemaker only?


----------



## ciphermed (May 20, 2009)

*71090*
The code is used to report fluoroscopy and radiography, radiological supervision and interpretation for insertion of pacemakers & cardioverter-defibrillators.


----------

